# Good books/places to learn about TA of resource stocks?



## johannlo (21 May 2009)

I'm wondering if anyone can offer tips as to good books or sites etc. where you can learn how to crunch the stats on resource stocks.

e.g. in my day job I know what stats to look at, how they matter, how the methodology affects their validity, and how they affect the end result. With resources there are specific stats e.g. parts per million, what is the normal overhead for X process or transportation given XYZ cirucumstance etc. so given the stats you can produce a reasonable 'paper' valuation of the stock's 'true' potential. I would like to learn more about this skill. I'm a network engineer by trade so I am naturally quite inclined towards statistical analysis. 

any help appreciated, cheers


----------



## mazzatelli1000 (21 May 2009)

johannlo said:


> I'm wondering if anyone can offer tips as to good books or sites etc. where you can learn how to crunch the stats on resource stocks.
> 
> e.g. in my day job I know what stats to look at, how they matter, how the methodology affects their validity, and how they affect the end result. With resources there are specific stats e.g. parts per million, what is the normal overhead for X process or transportation given XYZ cirucumstance etc. so given the stats you can produce a reasonable 'paper' valuation of the stock's 'true' potential. I would like to learn more about this skill. I'm a network engineer by trade so I am naturally quite inclined towards statistical analysis.
> 
> any help appreciated, cheers




I do not know if traditional technical analysis would be your flavour from the description you have just given.

Maybe you would like to look at ANN (neural nets), CART (classification and regression trees), and various linear and non linear models for financial analysis(e.g. GARCH models).

Maybe try have a look, if they interest I can further recommend books.

Otherwise do a search on the forum for technical analysis. There are many great technicians on this forum.


----------

